# Music that makes you wonder what drugs they were on...



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## crash1781 (Jun 6, 2011)

Well, wish that I would not have started that video... Damn song will be in my head for a week.... I HATE YOU!!!!


----------



## Dbagjones (Jun 6, 2011)

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

PFFR - Unfit Psonique


----------



## huntken (Jun 6, 2011)

Embed fail...Stand by...


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

protip, hit the video clip button and then copypaste the youtube link


----------

